# Carolina Update



## Maddybelle (May 28, 2013)

Just a quick update on my 2 _S. carolina_ nymphs, Bob and Penelope (aka Spencer). The nymph I had named Spencer turned out to be female, so her name had to be changed, LOL. She just molted to L4 today, Bob is still at L3. Penelope took down her first small cricket at L3, Bob is still terrified of them. :chef: They both seem to really like BB spikes, once they figured out that the weird little wiggly things were FOOD! I wish I had pics, but I've managed to lose my phone. :blush:  Penelope is currently a lovely light brown with blue-green legs, and Bob is an almost lime green.


----------



## dgerndt (May 29, 2013)

Nice! Sometimes it's hard to tell what gender they are! I try to stick with gender neutral names. Lol


----------



## Maddybelle (May 29, 2013)

Today Penelope had her first mealworm! She's sitting on my hand right now nomming on it. She wasn't too thrilled with the idea at first, but I put the squishy insides up to her mouth to make her try some, and she likes it. Her diet now consists of small crickets, BB spikes, and mealworms. Bob is still only interested in mels and BB spikes. My HF pupae should be here tomorrow or Friday. :chef:


----------



## sally (May 29, 2013)

I am glad they are doing well


----------



## Maddybelle (Jun 8, 2013)

Picture day! I didn't think this was really enough to start a whole new thread in the picture section, so I'm putting it here. I borrowed a friend's cell phone camera to do a mini mantis photo shoot:

Bob - L4













Bob's home




Penelope - L4













Penelope's home




These and a few others from today are in my gallery. =D


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 8, 2013)

Penelope is a male. Bob might be a female.


----------



## Maddybelle (Jun 8, 2013)

Nope, just counted their segments this morning. Penelope has 6, Bob has 8. If you don't mind me asking, why do you think Penelope is male and Bob is female?


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 8, 2013)

I have raised many Stagmomantis carolina and Penelope looks like a classic male nymph. Many Carolina males have a certain look to them.

Bob might be a female but looks thin from the top. To be sure, I would need to see the last ventral segment.


----------



## Maddybelle (Jun 26, 2013)

Well poo. Looks like you were right, likebugs! Bob is a girl, and Penelope is in fact a Spencer. My brother has decided that Bob will keep her name, adding another member of our critter family with an incongruous name (muck like Fred and Frank the girl apple snails!)

Here are some pics I took of Spencer yesterday, at L6 (sub-adult?)


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 27, 2013)

Spencer is a looker! He looks robust and has thick legs. Probably going to be a strong one.


----------



## Maddybelle (Jul 11, 2013)

Well, now I'm a bit confused. How many molts do Carolinas have? Bob and Spencer have both molted 6 times (L7). Bob (female) looks pre-sub, and Spencer (male) looks subadult. Right?

Anywho, here are some more picks of Bob, this time at L6.




And Spencer, also at L6.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 11, 2013)

I only see a photo of Bob.

If you can put her over some currency or any common object. I could tell by size. Or a clearer dorsal or lateral pic. She looks presub, Maybe sub, but I can't see her buds well in the photo.

Where is that handsome Spencer? Males are easier to tell by the wingbuds as they get full length wings. The females have half wings when adult so their buds won't be as obvious.


----------

